# Ipad and iPhone not recognising printer



## Boniface (Mar 28, 2014)

Neither my iPhone or iPad will now recognise my printer (HP Photosmart 5510). When I try to print something I get a message "No AirPrint Printers found".

This did not use to happen. I am wondering whether it is related to the upgrade of the operating system to iOS 8. I have tried all the usual things such as rebooting the printer, the Apple devices and the router. Everything is on the same wifi network.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

you may want to re-check your printers configuration and your iphone and ipads too. Maybe its IP address might have changed when you did the upgrade.


----------



## Boniface (Mar 28, 2014)

Not sure what aspect of the configurations I should be checking. Also, I forgot to say that I can still print from my laptop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I am wondering whether it is related to the upgrade of the operating system to iOS 8.


Maybe; but I was able just now to print something from my iPhone iOS 8.1 to HP Photosmart C310a.


----------

